# Doctor's Office: FiXato's Thread of Questions



## FiXato

If you have a question concerning the use of this forum, or having problems with it, just post your question here and I will try to help/fix it.

Current List Of Issues:
1. NewsLine on Index : Page keeps moving up and down.
2. Board is Slow.


----------



## pastorway

My current problems are not with the board, but with my old dying computer.

I am at the library now so I can catch up on reading the board....my system is down for the count until this weekend when I can buy and install some new components.

FiXato, did you ever look into a separate window for the smilies?? So they don't take up half the screen?

Thanks for all your work!
Phillip


----------



## LawrenceU

I've not experienced the slow down loading since we mentioned it. I'll mention it if it occurs again. 

I don't know how you corral all those 1's and 0's to make them behave.

Lawrence


----------



## LawrenceU

Okay, it is happening again. This time it is somewhat sporadic. But, most pages are really sloooooooooooow.

Lawrence


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

Duplicate entry '1129' for key 1

Getting this error when we I post a new topic int he Theological Forum.


----------



## FiXato

Haven't really have had time lately.
I will look into the smilies-popup.
I will also have a look at the post error... I think I know what the problem is, but I need to get into the database first...

scott, could you arrange again that I get the passwd and username for cpanel? I lost it when my windows crashed


----------



## Bladestunner316

Yes it doesnt work for me either.
Ima young man

Bladestunner316:wr6:


----------



## FiXato

You need a password for that forum nowadays
Ask Scott for the password.

I got 2 U2U about an error 28... I haven't seen it myself yet, but will look into that...


----------



## FiXato

must be a problem in this beta-code...
I will try to update to XMB1.8 SP 1 ASAP...

though I am quite busy developing 1.9 rigth now


----------



## blhowes

Once in a while I get the following message when I try to go to the board:

Can't open file: '18_threads.MYI'. (errno: 145)

Does that mean that the server is down or being worked on (or is the Lord just telling me to stop surfing and get back to work?)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

I now have a fix for that. It is an error, not sure why, but I can bring it back up when it does that now.

FIXATO - is there any way to make the box we type messages in BIGGER? It would help tremendously if the box could be enlarged 3x's its size or so.


----------



## pastorway

hehehe...another request to enlarge the text box.....the smilies are in the way!!! :spin::tumble:

FiXato - THANKS for all the work you do!!!!!

Phillip


----------



## FiXato

the box shall be enlarged tonite when I have soem more time...

I shall also try to install teh more smilies hack, which I now have found at :http://www.xmbhacks.co.uk/community/boards/viewthread.php?tid=1825#pid10378

oh and 'webmaster', I have used the CHECK EXTENDED version of the 'fix', so probably it will never occur again... Let's just hope...


----------



## FiXato

[quote:c832b63f09][i:c832b63f09]Originally posted by pastorway[/i:c832b63f09]

FiXato, did you ever look into a separate window for the smilies?? So they don't take up half the screen?

Thanks for all your work!
Phillip [/quote:c832b63f09]

As you can see, not all smilies are shown any more directly besides the post box, since the rest of the bunch is in a new popupwindow, which can be called upon by clicking on the 'Show All Smilies'-link

better?


----------



## Scott Bushey

Excellent!


----------



## JohnV

FiXato:
Since I don't use the smilies all that much (I try to rely only own sense of humour, without the need for cue cards) I wouldn't mind it if you put all the smilies in a pop-up window. But I am happy with it the way it is, because I think more of my sense of humour than others do.


----------



## JohnV

FiXato:
I just noticed that we are getting so many on line in one day that not everyone's name is showing up on the list of those who have logged on. Because it starts at the back end of the alphabet it only lists those up the letter &quot;K&quot;. Tha means that guy like me that start with a &quot;J&quot; are not on the list. 

I don't know if it's important. This Board has grown. With as many members that we have, we have a lot more traffic during the day. Just thought I'd bring it to your attention, just in case you missed that.


----------



## FiXato

hmm, I'll have a look into it


----------



## FiXato

It now shows the last 100 members that have been online..


----------



## JohnV

Whoa! I'm impressed. It sure has been a busy day. 

I think that the Postmillennialists want the list to reflect the possibility of the whole nation's acitivity on this Board, and I'm all for it, but I don't think I could keep up with all the posts in one day. Sure is a nice thought, though: one thousand posts a day. :biggrin:

( that was a play on words: post-millennium - a thousand posts or posters. )


----------



## FiXato

hehe, nice one


----------



## blhowes

Is anybody else having trouble using the Smiley's today? When I click on [u:9c7fe1658b]Show All Smilies[/u:9c7fe1658b] and try to select one of the smiles from the smiley window, it doesn't appear in the text area. It worked great yesterday, but it doesn't seem to work today.
Bob


----------



## Scott Bushey

Bob,
After you click the smiley in the pop up, it should then be placed in the dialog box area.........let me check.

Minre worked.........


----------



## blhowes

[b:249e071027]Scott wrote:[/b:249e071027]
After you click the smiley in the pop up, it should then be placed in the dialog box area...

Yeah, it worked fine yesterday at my work, but it doesn't seem to work at home. 

Hold on, let me try doing it with my left hand instead of my right...no that didn't work either. 

That's weird that it works for you and not for me. I wonder if one of my settings isn't set right on my computer. Oh well, not to worry, I can just use the ones next to the dialog box.

Bob


----------



## JohnV

Bob:
If you have a Google search bar with a pop-up stopper, then it will interfere with the the smilie pop-up box. You have to look in the bar drop-down windows to see if it is enabled. 

Mine is, and it stops all the pop-ups I don't want to stop, like the smilies, and a radio station I like to hook into; and all those I had intended for it to stop keep on coming through, like the ones that advertize how to stop all those annoying pop-ups. 

Anyways, here goes my theory::thumbup:

Nope: can't be that, mine worked fine either way.


----------



## ChristianasJourney

If a pop-up blocker is part of the problem, you might be able to overide it by holding down the Ctrl key while clicking on the &quot;show all smilies&quot;.


----------



## blhowes

Janice and John,
Thanks for your suggestions - no luck yet.
The main one I would use is the laughing smiley. Maybe I can just be serious for a little while...I think I can do it ... :grin: ... :bigsmile: ... :biggrin: ... 

Bob


----------



## Bryan

This is a really minor thing, but it annoys me every time I log in. 

In the login screen when go to to tab from the username text book to the password textbox you have to hit tab twice becasue the first one sets focus to the need to register link. Can it be changed so it sets focus to the next textbox like most applications do?

Bryan
SDG


----------



## LauridsenL

I can't &quot;see&quot; the Men's only forums. Thanks!


----------

